# How to say "Happy Birthday" in 200 Sprachen



## icks-Tina (25 März 2008)

Language	How to say "Happy Birthday"

Afrikaans	Veels geluk met jou verjaarsdag!
Albanian	Urime ditelindjen!
Alsatian	Gueter geburtsdaa!
Amharic	Melkam lidet!
Arabic	Eid milaad saeed! or Kul sana wa inta/i tayeb/a! (masculine/feminine)
Armenian	Taredartzet shnorhavor! or Tsenund shnorhavor!
Assyrian	Eida D'moladukh Hawee Brikha!
Austrian-Viennese	Ois guade winsch i dia zum Gbuadsdog!
Aymara (Bolivia)	Suma Urupnaya Cchuru Uromankja!
Azerbaijani	Ad gununuz mubarek! -- for people older than you
Ad gunun mubarek! -- for people younger than you
Basque	Zorionak!
Belauan-Micronesian	Ungil el cherellem!
Bengali (Bangladesh/India)	Shuvo Jonmodin!
Bicol (Philippines)	Maogmang Pagkamundag!
Bislama (Vanuatu)	Hapi betde! or Yumi selebretem de blong bon blong yu!
Brazil	ParabŽns a voc!
ParabŽns a voc,
nesta data querida muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida.
Breton	Deiz-ha-bloaz laouen deoc'h!
Bulgarian	Chestit Rojden Den!
Cambodian Som owie nek mein aryouk yrinyu!
Catalan	Per molts anys! or Bon aniversari! or Moltes Felicitats!
Chamorro	Biba Kumplianos!
Chinese-Cantonese	Sun Yat Fai Lok!
Chinese Fuzhou	San Ni Kuai Lo!
Chiness-Hakka	Sang Ngit Fai Lok!
Chinese-Mandarin	qu ni sheng er kuai le
Chinese-Shanghaiese	San ruit kua lok!
Chinese-Tiociu	Se Jit khuai lak!
Chronia Polla	NA ZHSHS
Croatian	Sretan Rodendan!
Czech	Vsechno nejlepsi k Tvym narozeninam!!
Danish	Tillykke med fodselsdagen!
Dutch-Antwerps	Ne gelukkege verjoardach!
Dutch-Bilzers	Ne geleukkege verjoardoag!
Dutch-Drents	Fellisiteert!
Dutch-Flemish	Gelukkige verjaardag! or Prettige verjaardag!
Dutch-Frisian	Fan herte lokwinske!
Dutch-Limburgs	Proficiat! or Perfisia!
Dutch-Spouwers	Ne geleukkege verjeurdoag!
Dutch-Twents	Gefeliciteard met oen'n verjoardag!
Dutch	Hartelijk gefeliciteerd! or Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!
English	Happy Birthday!
Esperanto	Felichan Naskightagon!
Estonian	Palju onne sunnipaevaks!
Euskera	Zorionak zure urtebetetze egunean!
Faroes ( Faroe island )	Tillukku vid fodingardegnum!
Farsi	Tavalodet Mobarak!
Finnish	Hyvaa syntymapaivaa!
French (Canada)	Bonne Fete!
French	Joyeux Anniversaire!
Frisian	Lokkiche jierdei!
Gaelic (Irish)	L‡ breithe mhaith agat!
Gaelic (Scottish)	Co` latha breith sona dhuibh!
Galician (Spain)	Ledicia no teu cumpreanos!
Georgian	Gilotcav dabadebis dges!
German-Badisch	Allis Guedi zu dim Fescht!
German-Bavarian	Ois Guade zu Deim Geburdstog!
German-Berlinisch	Allet Jute ooch zum Jeburtstach! or Ick wuensch da allet Jute zum Jeburtstach!
German-Bernese	Es Muentschi zum Geburri!
German-Camelottisch	Ewllews Gewtew zewm Gewbewrtstewg. Mew!
German-Frankonian	Allmecht! Iich wuensch Dir aan guuadn Gebuardsdooch!
German-Lichtenstein	Haerzliche Glueckwuensche zum Geburtstag!
German-Moselfraenkisch	Haezzlische Glickwunsch zem Gebordsdach!
German-Plattdeutsch	Ick wuensch Di allns Gode ton Geburtsdach!
German-Rhoihessisch	Ich gratelier Dir aach zum Geburtstag!
German-Ruhr	Allet Gute zum Gebuatstach!
German-Saarlaendisch	Alles Gudde for dei Gebordsdaach!
German-Saechsisch	Herzlischen Gliggwunsch zum Geburdsdaach!
German-Schwaebisch	Aelles Guade zom Gebordzdag!
German-Wienerisch	Ois Guade zum Geburdsdog!
German	Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Greek	Eytyxismena Genethlia! or Chronia Pola!
Greenlandic	Inuuinni pilluarit!
Gronings (Netherlands)	Fielsteerd mit joen verjoardag!
Gujarati (India)	Janma Divas Mubarak!
Gujrati (Pakistan)	Saal Mubarak!
Guarani (Paraguay Indian)]	Vy-Apave Nde Arambotyre!
Hawaiian	Hau`oli la hanau!
Hebrew	Yom Huledet Same'ach!
Hiligaynon (Philippines)	Masadya gid nga adlaw sa imo pagkatawo!
Hindi (India)	Janam Din ki badhai! or Janam Din ki shubkamnaayein!
Hungarian	Boldog szuletesnapot! or Isten eltessen!
Icelandic	Til hamingju med afmaelisdaginn!
Indonesian	Selamat Ulang Tahun!
Irish-gaelic	La-breithe mhaith agat! or Co` latha breith sona dhut! Or Breithla Shona Dhuit!
Italian	Buon Compleanno!
Italian (Piedmont)	Bun Cumpleani!
Italian (Romagna)	At faz tent avguri ad bon cumplean!
Japanese	Otanjou-bi Omedetou Gozaimasu!
Javaans-Indonesia	Slamet Ulang Taunmoe!
Jerriais	Bouon Anniversaithe!
Kannada (India)	Huttida Habba Subashayagalu!
Kapangpangan (Philippines) Mayap a Kebaitan
Kashmiri (India) Voharvod Mubarak Chuy!
Kazakh (Kazakstan) Tughan kuninmen!
Klingon	Quchjaj qoSlIj!
Korean	Saeng il chuk ha ham ni da!
Kurdish	Rojbun a te piroz be!
Kyrgyz	Tulgan kunum menen!
Latin	Fortuna dies natalis!
Latvian	Daudz laimes dzimsanas diena!
Lithuanian	Sveikinu su gimtadieniu! or Geriausi linkejimaigimtadienio progal
Luganda	Nkwagaliza amazalibwa go amalungi!
Luxembourgeois	Vill Gleck fir daei Geburtsdaag!
Macedonian	Sreken roden den!
Malayalam (India)	Pirannal Aasamsakal! or Janmadinasamsakal!
Malaysian	Selamat Hari Jadi!
Maltese	Nifrahlek ghal gheluq sninek!
Maori	Kia huritau ki a koe!
Marathi (India)	Wadhdiwasachya Shubhechha!
Mauritian Kreol	mo swet u en bonlaniverser!
Mbula (Umboi Island, Papua New Guinea) Leleng ambai pa mbeng ku taipet i!
Mongolian	Torson odriin mend hurgee!
Navajo	bil hoozho bi'dizhchi-neeji' 'aneilkaah!
Niederdeutsch (North Germany)	Ick gratuleer di scheun!
Nepali	Janma dhin ko Subha kamana!
Norwegian	Gratulerer med dagen!
Oriya (India)	Janmadina Abhinandan!
Papiamento (lower Dutch Antilles) Masha Pabien I hopi aña mas!
Pashto (Afganistan)	Padayish rawaz day unbaraksha!
Persian	Tavalodet Mobarak!
Pinoy (Philippines)	Maligayang kaarawan sa iyo!
Polish	Wszystkiego Najlepszego! or Wszystkiego najlepszego zokazji urodzin!
wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin
Portuguese (Brazil)	Parabens pelo seu aniversario! or Parabenspara voce! or Parabens e muitas felicidades!
Portuguese	Feliz Aniversario! or Parabens!
Punjabi (India)	Janam din diyan wadhayian!
Rajasthani (India)	Janam ghaanth ri badhai, khoob jeeyo!
Romanian	La Multi Ani!
Rosarino Basico (Argentina) Feneligiz Cunumplegeanagonos!
Russian	S dniom razhdjenia! or Pazdravliayu s dniom razhdjenia!
Sami/Lappish	Lihkos Riegadanbeaivvis!
Samoan	Manuia lou aso fanau!
Sanskrit (India)	Ravihi janmadinam aacharati!
Sardinian (Italy)	Achent'annos! Achent'annos!
Schwyzerduetsch (Swiss German)	Vill Glück zum Geburri!
Serbian	Srecan Rodjendan!
Slovak	Vsetko najlepsie k narodeninam!
Slovene	Vse najboljse za rojstni dan!
Sotho	Masego motsatsing la psalo!
Spanish	Feliz Cumplea–os!
Sri Lankan	Suba Upan dinayak vewa!
Sundanese	Wilujeng Tepang Taun!
Surinamese	Mi fresteri ju!
Swahili	Hongera! or Heri ya Siku kuu!
Swedish	Grattis pŒ fšdelsedagen
Syriac	Tahnyotho or brigo!
Tagalog (Philippines)	Maligayang Bati Sa Iyong Kaarawan!
Taiwanese	San leaz quiet lo!
Tamil (India)	Piranda naal vaazhthukkal!
Telugu (India)	Janmadina subha kankshalu!
Telugu	Puttina Roju Shubakanksalu!
Thai	Suk San Wan Keut!
Tibetan	Droonkher Tashi Delek!
Tulu(Karnataka - India) Putudina dina saukhya!
Turkish	Dogum gunun kutlu olsun!
Ukrainian	Mnohiya lita! or Z dnem narodjennia!
Urdu (India)	Janam Din Mubarak
Urdu (Pakistan)	Saalgirah Mubarak!
Vietnamese	Chuc Mung Sinh Nhat!
Visayan (Philippines)	Malipayong adlaw nga natawhan!
Welsh	Penblwydd Hapus i Chi!
Xhosa (South Afican)	Imini emandi kuwe!
Yiddish	A Freilekhn Gebortstog!
Yoruba (Nigeria)	Eku Ojobi!
Zulu (South Afican)	Ilanga elimndandi kuwe!


----------



## maierchen (25 März 2008)

Nett ,aber dafür brauch ich ein paar Bier!Sonst haperts mit der Aussprache!
:thx:


----------



## kentderrin (5 Jan. 2010)

Suk San Wan Keut!


----------

